# Camouflage.....



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2008)

What did the Allied do for the development of camouflaged uniforms, did they do as much as the Germans did? We've all seen the camouflaged uniforms of the SS and the top German army divisions, how come that we haven't seen as much from the Americans, Brits, Italians, Russians or Japanese etc. were they not that interested or was it more behind scene?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 23, 2008)

Possibly we haven't "seen" it because it was more effective? *G* Honestly, I dunno. I do know the Japanese (snipers, at least) went as far as tying branches on their uniforms and helmets to help camoflage, but dunno if their uniforms had any specific patterns to them.


----------



## Bernhart (Jun 23, 2008)

Brit paratroppers did use camoflage smocks, I have pic somewhere of Americans wearing camoflage but there was often "friendly fire" incidents as Germans where well known for wearing camo.so they stopped this practice Allied snipers also wore camo


----------



## Kruska (Jun 23, 2008)

Bernhart said:


> Brit paratroppers did use camoflage smocks, I have pic somewhere of Americans wearing camoflage but there was often "friendly fire" incidents as Germans where well known for wearing camo.so they stopped this practice Allied snipers also wore camo



Some wore the camo in Europe initially and then only allowed its use for the PTO, since the Japanes didn't use camo clothing.

The Italians had some nice ones.

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2008)

Never seen the Italian camo....


----------



## Erich (Jun 23, 2008)

Njaco if you check for photos of the W-SS 12th SS panzer division and of course some of the LW Fallshirmtruppen in Italy from 44-45 you will notice quite a bit. the German had captured stocks of Italien camo after the Italiens surrender over to the Allies


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 23, 2008)

The only American service that I can think of that developed any camouflage uniforms were the Marines; they wore them in the PTO, but not the ETO, due to it's similarity to SS camouflage uniforms.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2008)

> Njaco if you check for photos of the W-SS 12th SS panzer division and of course some of the LW Fallshirmtruppen in Italy from 44-45 you will notice quite a bit. the German had captured stocks of Italien camo after the Italiens surrender over to the Allies



Huh? What? Somebody call my name? 

I think the Germans were more advanced in camo out of necessity. And the Russians and Fins had winter camo that was great.


----------

